

Apple seeds devs with Safari 5.2 for Lion, Xcode 4.4 with new LLVM compiler - sovande
http://9to5mac.com/2012/02/16/apple-seeds-devs-with-safari-5-2-for-lion-xcode-4-4-with-new-llvm-compiler/

======
sovande
Finally, Safari also has a unified address bar

